# Passport office BALBRIGGAN



## carina

Hi guys,
I am in a major panic - I am going to my best friends wedding in Spain this weekend and have no passport. I only realised about 5 weeks ago that it was going to be out of date on the trip so I applied for a new one however I was a bit stressed with work and some personal issues and I didn't do passport express (I know, I know..) I did the normal one which takes 4-6 weeks. 
I have a friend who knows someone in the main office in Molesworth St so she rang him yest to see if I could go and collect it. It's not in that office though it's in Balbriggan (he said that it's due to be issued on the 23rd but I'm going on the 14th) 
I have been trying the main line for the last 2 days and they're not even letting you q on the line, there's just a recorded message saying they're not taking calls. I can't find a number for Balbriggan and I don't know what to do. 
Does anyone know how to contact them???
I am kicking myself for being such an idiot, I don't know what I was thinking, I didn't look at the dates when I sent it off and thought I had enough time.
I am so worried now so if anyone can help me I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Slim

carina said:


> Hi guys,
> I am in a major panic - I am going to my best friends wedding in Spain this weekend and have no passport.


 
This is on the website:
"A Priority System for processing passport applications for those with immediate travel plans has been introduced. While it is not guaranteed, if someone is travelling in less than 10 working days, applications submitted at a public counter with proof of travel may be accommodated.  Applicants should make contact with the Passport Service & provide this proof where applicable."

Could you go in and show your flight confirmation and ask them to get the passport expedited for you? Slim


----------



## carina

Thanks, yeh I saw that. 
The problem is I don't know where the Balbriggan Office is or if you're actually "allowed" to go in there. That's what I was hoping I could do with the Molesworth Street Office... I don't even know how long my pp will be in Balbriggan, does anyone know if they get sent out from there now? There's no info on line for this office at all.
Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## 26cb

FYI.....I submitted a 'passport express' on April 19th and it is still showing as 'registered' today...according to the website, that means that they have received the application. I am away on business at the moment and need it for travel to Turkey next week.


----------



## emmt

carina, I was in a similar situation last year...needed to get a family member a passport for bereavement travel. I went to the passport office in Balbriggan and loitered around the door until someone came out for a smoke and told them my sorry tale. Maybe I was lucky cos I got a very helpful woman who organised for me to pick it up from her. Cant rem her name cos it was last March 2010.

To get to the ppt office
- take exit 6 off the M1 towards Balbriggan
- take the right at the crossroads just past the graveyard (pass Millfield S.C as well) (About 10-12 mins from the motorway exit...)
- the ppt office is 2nd right turn on that road, up into an industrial estate, away in the far left corner

Best of luck


----------



## emmt

Me again,
Carina, if you input "Dublin Street, Balbriggan" into Google maps, on the map these are the directions
- R122 from exit 6 off M1
- follow R122 to Clonard Rd to Chapel St
- Turn right onto Dublin St
- 2nd right into an Industrial St.
Passport office is in there if you need it...


----------



## carina

Thanks so much Emmt.. I went to Moleworth St and waited around for a few hours and finally got it sorted! I had to pay €150 but I will have it on Friday thank god.
Cheers for the replies.


----------



## emmt

Fantastic! Delighted you got it. Enjoy the wedding.


----------



## carina

Thanks!! It is such a relief! Friend would have killed me had I not got it sorted.. They were very good in the PO to be fair. The q's moved pretty quickly, once you have a coffee and book it's not too bad! Gutted about the €150 but nobody but myself to blame.
Thanks again! ;-)


----------



## Slim

carina said:


> Thanks so much Emmt.. I went to Moleworth St and waited around for a few hours and finally got it sorted! I had to pay €150 but I will have it on Friday thank god.
> Cheers for the replies.


 
Carina - is that €150 on TOP of the application fee? Slim


----------



## Slim

Now I'm in a flap!!! My daughter's application for a REPLACEMENT Passport has been rejected according to the website tracker. I should have the reason by tomorrow. Assuming I can sort out the problem by Friday, what is my best option to ensure getting the Passport issued before we fly on holidays on the 12th june next? Slim


----------



## carina

Nope, I already paid €95 but that will be refunded (although they said it will take "some time") So €150 total. Plus a lot of taxis, buses, passport photos etc;! An expensive mess over all but one of my own doing for not being more organised!!


----------



## carina

Slim if you go into the office with all the relevent paperwork and PROOF of your holiday/trip they guarantee 3 days (hence the €150)
I only had to wait about 2.5 hours in the end. I will have to go back in again on Fri though so hopefully you work near town or can take the time off!!


----------



## Slim

Thanks Carina. We live in the north west so it's a trek! Like so many other services(moan!) we shall have to go up to the capital to access it! Slim


----------



## Slim

Would proof of travelling within 4 weeks be enough to get it expedited? The website says that REPLACEMENT passport applications cannot be expedited! Slim


----------



## Time

Contact your local TD. They can expedite applications on behalf of constituents. 

Also the Balbriggan passport office is not open to the public.


----------



## Slim

Update: Reason for rejection arrived Wednesday. I got the appropriate birth cert and had it back in the post by 3pm. Rang Passport Office in Balbriggan and helpful lady reassured me we had plenty of time. 

Checked online tracking today and passport has been printed. Thank Goodness. Slim


----------



## bocky1990

*help*

hi everone! im in a bit off trouble, i lost my passport awhile ago, and sent off for a new one about 3 weeks ago, i got a letter in the post today saying dey could not approve my application bcause i didnt send d long birthcert i sent d short one, im goin to england on saturday, wat am i going to do?, could i go up to ballbriggan? wud dey do it for me up dere if i drove up??


----------



## Time

No!


----------



## SN9

I'm waiting 15 days now for a passport - sent off with passport express and it's still listed as "awaiting approval".  I asked in teh post office today and they told me it should have arrived yesterday, and to call the passport office... very difficult to get thorough to them though.  Anyone else waiting, or know why it would still be being checked after their guarantee time?


----------



## Sue Ellen

SN9 said:


> I'm waiting 15 days now for a passport - sent off with passport express and it's still listed as "awaiting approval".  I asked in teh post office today and they told me it should have arrived yesterday, and to call the passport office... very difficult to get thorough to them though.  Anyone else waiting, or know why it would still be being checked after their guarantee time?



When I was in there some weeks ago they were telling people that they were not meeting their 10 day deadline at that stage.


----------



## beffers

bocky1990 said:


> hi everone! im in a bit off trouble, i lost my passport awhile ago, and sent off for a new one about 3 weeks ago, i got a letter in the post today saying dey could not approve my application bcause i didnt send d long birthcert i sent d short one, im goin to england on saturday, wat am i going to do?, could i go up to ballbriggan? wud dey do it for me up dere if i drove up??



Who are you flying with? I have flown to the UK with City Jet and Aer Lingus recently. Neither of them required me to produce my passport upon check in. Both times, I brought it with me, in case I was asked to show it, but I never was. Ryanair is a totally different kettle of fish. If you are flying with anyone but them, you may be ok going without a passport. Do you have a drivers license or any other form of photo ID? If you do, that may suffice.


----------



## carina

SN9 they told me that May is their busiest month and that PP Express was taking nearly 20 days instead of 10 this month!!


----------



## senni

Hi All 

same here... I sent our passports by express on the 31st May and I still have not recd same ...i cannot get through to them either so now i have to travel up from Offaly today and id say again tomorrow in Hope that i receive same !! as we are travelling this weekend !!! It is terrible to pay the extra money for express and for them not even to communicate back...The tracking system says the same sentence everyday   

They are not answering numbers 01 6711633 or 1890426888 or replying to E mails............does anyone have any number that they will answer ??????????? 

Panic is setting in now and its just awful as I am trying to have a family holiday to enjoy 2 weeks away from our debt ridden but beautiful country !!!


----------



## carina

They eventually do answer 671 1633 but you gotta just keep trying! I am lucky that I work in an office so was dialling the number every 2 minutes......... 2 days later they answered, the 2nd time they answered in the first hour! 

Be prepared to pay €150 to get it the next day (you will get back in a refund the amount you paid in the first place) Also bring a book!! 

Best of luck........


----------



## manufan62

*passport office balbriggan directions*

balbriggan passport office is up near the new shopping center in an industrial est. in an unmarked building (just to make it harder),before you get to the shopping center there is a crossroads with a graveyard, dont go in the direction of the shop. cent., go down other side of g/yard and its the second turn in on your right, 'Harry reynolds road', dont forget they dont really want you bothering them, so have a contact name or an appointment before you head off. (they are very helpful people that work there and did everything possible to sort me out, dont worry too much your in if your passport is here your in good hands).


----------

